# Retiring in Germany - pros and cons



## Petewyck

I'm new to this forum. Thank you for allowing me to be a part of your group. I hope to retire in a couple of years. I'm currently in the USA and have been almost all my life. I was born in Hamburg to non-German parents and German was actually my first language, although I haven't spoken it in years - just a little background information. I am interested in feedback about the pros and cons of retiring to Germany. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALKB

Petewyck said:


> I'm new to this forum. Thank you for allowing me to be a part of your group. I hope to retire in a couple of years. I'm currently in the USA and have been almost all my life. I was born in Hamburg to non-German parents and German was actually my first language, although I haven't spoken it in years - just a little background information. I am interested in feedback about the pros and cons of retiring to Germany. Thanks in advance.


Welcome 

Did you acquire German citizenship back then?

If not, do you hold any EEA nationality additionally to your US citizenship?

Germany does not have a retirement visa, so any application is always made outside the rules and completely at the discretion of the local alien department.


----------



## Nononymous

Visa issues aside, health insurance would potentially be quite expensive, as you'd need to go private. You likely cannot bring over whatever US insurance you have if you make a permanent move (though apparently there might be exceptions for retired military).


----------



## Bevdeforges

Honestly I can't think of all that many reasons to retire to Germany unless you have ties there - family or friends, primarily. I lived in southern Germany for a while and had a great time - but Germany overall is expensive, and I suspect a visa for someone not working is not going to be easy to get because you have to show "adequate" income plus have private health insurance.

Not trying to talk you out of it - just be aware of what you may be getting yourself into.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bluesaturn

In terms of food, Bev, Germany is one of the cheapest countries in Europe. (But don't expect French cheese to cheap in Germany. )
France is probably more expensive than Germany? 
About healthcare, I had a good mutuelle here in France and with it healthcare was very good. But it was almost equivalent of paying 150Euros/month.


----------



## James3214

Depends on where in Germany you relocate to but I would say:
Pros - high standard of living, easy to explore Europe/get back to US, cheaper high quality food, lower crime, top health care, opportunity to learn new language/cultural differences, no Donald Trump.
Cons - high health insurance costs, missing family/friends/US culture, possible loneliness, boredom, Culture differences. No Donald Trump.


----------



## bluesaturn

Boredom? That could happen everywhere on the planet. Instead of Donald Trump you would get Sigmar Gabriel or Angela Merkel. (I don't like Trump but I don't like the other two either.) 

What is high quality food? Aldi? Lidl? Go to a market in Germany and you will find overpriced food. In France in my area I never felt food on the market is overpriced. In Germany I always thought it is luxury.
Health care in Germany is top? Why do you say so? I would like to have an idea after 7 years not living in Germany. If I would rank the experienced health systems, I would say 1.France 2. Germany 3.UK (sorry James).


----------



## James3214

I thought we were comparing the US to Germany, not France!
But I agree with your comments about France being above Germany in some cases and certainly when it comes to food, but the others I am not so sure, as I have never had to use the French health system.


----------



## bluesaturn

Yes, you are right. We are comparing Germany with US. I apologies.
But for example on the topic: food quality.
If you go to WholeFoods in US, I am sure you find better quality food than what you get in German in the average Aldi.

My Germany/France comparison was with respect mainly to the quality/price ratio for food on markets.
But I want also to point out the average food in Germany is cheap, but don't expect high quality. A nice French cheese will set you back easily with 30Euros/kg.


----------



## karlgrabe

I was also born and raised in Germany, then moved to Canada with my family at age 22, now ready to retire and move back to Europe. Having become a Canadian citizen I can no longer return as a German, luckily my wife has dual Greek / Canadian citizenship, that may help.

We are currently trying to decide between retiring in France or Germany, mainly because we love travelling in Europe, and these are the two most central and stable countries. On the pro side I would mention lifestyle, culture, food, accessibility and just overall beauty of Europe.
There are of course cons, such as taxation, learning a new set of bureaucratic rules, language (at least in the case of France), but then again, we will be retired, so a little challenge now and then may help keep us young?

I think anything like this has to be approached as an adventure, and if your biggest concern is to find food like you used to get at home, or how easy it is to fly back home, this may not work our well. I know from the first time emigrating to Canada it can take years to feel truly comfortable in a new country, but it is well worth it.


----------

